# Special day for us



## DaveA (Feb 24, 2021)

Our 65th wedding anniversary arrives today.  Met this wonderful gal when she was still in high school and I was in the Coast Guard.  That was 1953. Married in '56 we've arrived at this point with 4 kids, 13 grandkids and 9 great grands (come this July it'll be 10). With the exception of one grandson and wife, the whole family is within 2 hours drive of each other.  When we have our "get togethers", and you add in the married mates and fiances, we usually tally around 40.  One of the reasons we've never considering moving.

Been very fortunate. If I had it to do over I wouldn't hesitate for a moment!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Happy Anniversary, Dave!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Congratulations on 65 years, Dave!


----------



## Jules (Feb 24, 2021)

You’re a rare twosome.  Congratulations on 65 wonderful years.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 24, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2021)

Congratulations... a wonderful achievement!


----------



## Pam (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 25, 2021)

Congratulations and a very happy sapphire wedding anniversary to you both.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy Anniversary


----------



## old medic (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy Anniversary


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 25, 2021)

I'd say you were meant for one another.  Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2021)

That's wonderful Dave!!  Your lives have certainly been blessed.  Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## molsongolden57 (Feb 25, 2021)

How wonderful for you both! Happy Anniversary


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy Anniversary Dave..


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2021)

What a wonderful life you've shared!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Feb 25, 2021)

That is an achievement. Well done to both of you. Hope the next 65 will be as successful.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh, Dave, how very blessed you and your wife are.  I know you know that.  May you have many more years with your family.  When I read this thread I thought of this song for you and your wife:


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2021)

*All the best to a lovely couple! 

*


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2021)

65 years!  Whatever you're doing, you're doing it right!  Congrats!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 25, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Our 65th wedding anniversary arrives today.  Met this wonderful gal when she was still in high school and I was in the Coast Guard.  That was 1953. Married in '56 we've arrived at this point with 4 kids, 13 grandkids and 9 great grands (come this July it'll be 10). With the exception of one grandson and wife, the whole family is within 2 hours drive of each other.  When we have our "get togethers", and you add in the married mates and fiances, we usually tally around 40.  One of the reasons we've never considering moving.
> 
> Been very fortunate. If I had it to do over I wouldn't hesitate for a moment!!


That is beautiful!!!
*HAPPY 65th (wow!!) WEDDING ANNIVERSARY to you both
You are so fortunate and blessed to have each other, a beautiful family, and to have them all so close.  You made my heart smile, so thank you *


----------



## Gaer (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh!  How wonderful!  You are both so lucky to have each other!


----------



## DaveA (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks for all of the kind wishes, folks.  They are truly appreciated.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 25, 2021)

Congratulations to you and yours!  As for your part, "Well done, sir!"


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy anniversary Dave


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2021)

*Happy Anniversary to you and your wonderful wife. I wish you both many many more.
*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2021)

I didn't see this when it was posted.  A late congratulations and many more.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks to you all.  Been a wonderful life and I'm thankful for having had someone to share it with it.


----------

